# AIB tracker offer pulled



## Michelle75 (11 Aug 2020)

Hi,
We had a tracker loan offer from AIB in Feb 2008. When we were ready to drawdown in Nov 08 we were told that trackers were no longer available & may also have been told that our loan offer expired as it was over 6 months old. I cant recall exactly what the reason given was. We subsequently were offered a variable rate & accepted. We are part of the prevailing rate cohort with 3.2 clause. 

However, I have the letter of offer for the tracker & cant see any reference to an expiry date. Should this be on the offer or can I take it that the accepted norm at the time for offer expiry was 6 months? Just wondering if it's worth pursuing this further, should AIB have continued to offer us a tracker in Nov 2008 as per the letter of offer received in Feb 2008.


----------



## Paddygreen (11 Aug 2020)

Hi Michelle 

I'd be in a similar enough position to you...offer letter out mid 2008 but due to builder delays etc when I went to draw down the tracker was withdrawn by AIB and I fixed instead.

Looking back I probably didn't realise the value of tracker and was happy to just be getting on the housing ladder. If the Central Bank has ruled that people coming off a fixed rate at the time should be offered a tracker, then perhaps those drawing down for first time should also pursue it further.

Happy to hear others thoughts.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (11 Aug 2020)

Michelle75 said:


> However, I have the letter of offer for the tracker & cant see any reference to an expiry date.



It is in the General Conditions


----------



## Michelle75 (11 Aug 2020)

Thanks Brendan, I see it now!


----------



## Emlyn C (12 Aug 2020)

@Paddygreen when did you actually draw down. In my situation I had a letter of offer end of Feb but my Tracker was withdrawn in May/June,  long before it was officially discontinued. Currently with my Solicitor, waiting on the outcome of the current issue.


----------

